# Solved: Squeaky Mouse Scroll Wheel



## kds4121 (Jan 5, 2009)

I recently bought a Razer Diamondback 3G wired mouse (bout a month ago), and just about a week ago the scroll wheel began to squeak whenever I scroll up or down, and it's incredibly annoying, it's starting to drive me mad, haha

someone please help! lol


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

CRC make a non grease based silicon lubricant in an aerosol can....


----------



## kds4121 (Jan 5, 2009)

and what should I do with that?


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

open the mouse up and put a dab of the silicon grease on the wheel's cog/shaft


----------



## kds4121 (Jan 5, 2009)

All I did was take off the top of the mouse, and remove a hair that was stuck in the scroll-wheel, and now it's working perfectly! thank you anyways


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

your mouse is now 'squeaky' clean


----------

